# My Two Lovelies



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Took some photos just now with the intention of getting some photos of Bailee's bald little head, but the little guy is smarter than he looks! He knew exactly what i was up to and made a point of trying to only show me his best side.  I did out smart him a few times though (would be worried if i couldn't, lol) and got a couple of photos. It's not red anymore, or sore because he's happy to get scritches even if i hit that spot mid-scritch.



























And of course i got lots of photos of his pretty side.


























*fluff*









He's madly in love with Cookie, but when she offers him a bonding opportunity he just doesn't get the message!








"Mum, she always does this thing where she looks like she's going to head butt me! WHAT does she want me to do?!"









I have to step in and give her the scritches she so badly wants



























You can see why Bailee is in love with her!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Gorgeous flock mate 

Kirby


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

Bailee's head is looking so much better already.Im happy for both of you! And YES cookie is one gorgeous bird! Very photogenic too.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

feathers said:


> And YES cookie is one gorgeous bird! Very photogenic too.


She would be my absolute favourite bird to photograph if it weren't for her colour!  It is SO hard to focus on an all grey bird, with a greyish brown beak, and black/brown eyes! If i can't get the focus on her eye the camera just won't focus at all, she needs something that stands out.....maybe a pink bow in her crest.


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

She would look gorgeous with a pink bow in her crest hehe!!! Bailee's head is healing so well, you must be please! Great pics - I couldn't help but admire your beautiful fingernails in that scratchy pic!!


----------



## softie (Jul 30, 2007)

I see that Bailee's boo boo is slowly going away  Cookie is just gorgeous


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Riebie said:


> I couldn't help but admire your beautiful fingernails in that scratchy pic!!


LOL!! They are a work in progress. I'm waiting for one of them to break. With horse riding i'm sure it won't be long.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

She is doing better then i am. I'm trying to let mine grow. For years i chewed them. They have some lenght but i'm always as stuff so they get dirty and just eww with colors like food dye which is the problem i have now. Mine have already started to chip so i've started with the clear nail polish as i'm not a person for painting my nail different colors. Also sharp nail can be used as a defence from a pesky twin. I've noticed that since i let mine grow out.


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Also sharp nail can be used as a defence from a pesky twin. I've noticed that since i let mine grow out.


LOL haha


----------

